# Moral Dilemma, Low down or crafty?



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

My big brother called me and said our elderly mother was about to have him send each of her kids $1,000. The brother is on my mother's account so he is charged with sending out the checks. I told him to send mine to the office because I'm looking hard at the rifle below.

I've been married for ever, kids both in college and family don't want for anything within reason.

Wife will never notice another gun in safe.

Am I going to Hell for doing it?

Thinking about the 308

http://www.northamericanwhitetail.com/2010/09/22/gear_naw_remington_1009/


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Yep. Never keep secrets. Serves no useful purpose.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Tell her the truth......your momma bought it fer ya!!!!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Low Down,...offer a 50/50 split. Or take her on a vacation you both will like (including a fishing charter for you and a spa afternoon for her).

You will GAIN big points for sure!!!

Jim


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

You guys are killing me! I was looking for some support,

However, not like the killing I will get if I get caught....


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

If u hide it, it'll just come back to bite you in the ass...


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Its not really a lie if you say your momma bought it for you...


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

yea, I did not mention the weak link here. My 18 year old son, he has a way of slipping up around his mother. Not on purpose but his brain is where most 18 year old boys brains are.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Tell him if he keeps his mouth shut you will pay for his next lapdance


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

This is fun... please tell us how it works out.

Jim


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

I'd buy it and explain later....that's how I usually get most of my toys.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

FUPAGUNT said:


> Tell him if he keeps his mouth shut you will pay for his next lapdance


That's another story, he is in Costa Rica now with his girlfriend who is almost two years older. Even though they are there with her folks I'm sure he has gotten his share of lap dances from her.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

ABailey said:


> I'd buy it and explain later....that's how I usually get most of my toys.


Ever tell your wife you were just protecting her from the truth, goes over like a lead ballon....


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

The one thing I have going for me, she has been married to me for 25 years and she knows how "stupid" (her words) I can be sometimes.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> The one thing I have going for me, she has been married to me for 25 years and she knows how "stupid" (her words) I can be sometimes.


"So I got that going for me... which is nice" Carl Spackler






Jim


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Tell him you don't want the money,BUT if you had the money you would order a riffle (this is where you provide all the info on which on you want) and have it shipped to your office!!! Just kidding tell her!!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh, and PLEASE tell her your friends told you to fess up... though we ALL know that will NEVER happen.

Jim


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm going to dis-own you guys. You guys give to good of advise. I need dumber friends who will tell me it's a great idea and I should go for it.


----------



## Action (Jan 17, 2012)

If yOu listen to these guys you are crazy. A gun in hand is better than two in the bush. I just made that up but it would make me feel better!! Good luck with the purchase and remember loose lips sink ships.


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

Are you guys serious?! Here is a novel idea,...... get your nuts out of your wife's purse and go buy it. Jeez


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Gump said:


> Are you guys serious?! Here is a novel idea,...... get your nuts out of your wife's purse and go buy it. Jeez


I can't believe it took two pages of pussy-footing for a man who owns his own balls to chime in. Momma gave you a gift. That's all there is to it. It would be different if your family were in a bit tighter of a situation. If your family isn't hurting, there should be no moral questions at all. Look at it this way. If the wife got a scratch-off for a gift and won $500, would she ask your permission to go buy a nice purse and a few more pairs of shoes? Unlikely.


----------



## snapperfan (Aug 30, 2009)

Gump said:


> Are you guys serious?! Here is a novel idea,...... get your nuts out of your wife's purse and go buy it. Jeez


:thumbup:

Buy it. Explain later if you have to. After 25 years she already knows more about you than you do yourself.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm changing my response to what my dad has always told me...if you have to question weather it's wrong you already know it is


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Grow some nuts, buy it and show your wife. It's your money, you seem to have all the bills taken care of and not hurting for money so do it.


----------



## cone (Sep 15, 2011)

Buy it. If she notices later do what I do. Tell her you've had it in the gunsafe. My wife doesn't care or keep up with my firearms.


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

Preacher would ask for his cut. Seriously,... I honestly cant believe that you posted this question on an open forum.

Turn in your man card!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Gump said:


> Preacher would ask for his cut. Seriously,... I honestly cant believe that you posted this question on an open forum.
> 
> Turn in your man card!


+1.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

I didn't read through all the answers but you already knew the truth before you asked. One or your reply's said it all. Your looking for someone to tell you that what your contemplating is the right thing to do when you already know better. A half truth is still a lie. If your wife is deserving to be your wife, then she deserves the real truth. if you believe in any god, consider weather this is something you can explain to him/her without lying and make it sound like the right thing to do. Don't get me wrong. I'm not a fanatic but if most decisions made by people that profess to believe in god were made with answering for them at the end of life/time in mind. We would have a much better world to live in. Being brutally honest with yourself can suk at times but it is the only way I can figure to keep it straight


----------



## tinman (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm going against the grain here - don't tell your wife! Buy the gun, she'll never notice, and if she does you simply sold something else and bought the new gun with it.

As for your son, just tell him that it didn't happen in the end. Simple as that. And if that doesn't work, just threaten him with the 'baby' photos. They can either be burned or posted on Facebook. His choice.

If your wife ever finds out, deny it every single time. She'll bluff that she knows something, some call it fishing. But keep your trap shut. Single out the gun you "traded" and hide that somewhere if you think you are in danger.


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

Splittine said:


> +1.


+2.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Easier to ask forgiveness than permission.....


----------



## neckmoe (Apr 7, 2009)

Outside9 said:


> I'm going to dis-own you guys. You guys give to good of advise. I need dumber friends who will tell me it's a great idea and I should go for it.


I got your back brother! Tell her you won it in a raflle. Make up a fake rafflle ticket on Photoshop, then have a buddy bring it by and do the swap in front of her.....fool proof.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

neckmoe said:


> I got your back brother! Tell her you won it in a raflle. Make up a fake rafflle ticket on Photoshop, then have a buddy bring it by and do the swap in front of her.....fool proof.


Why lie. Why not grow a set and man up and buy it and tell her?


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

I may have sounded like I am in the "DON"T DO IT" but it's not that black and white about weather or not you buy the gun. The important part is to be honest with your wife. Don't lie or give her a half truth trying to make things sound like they are something different than they are. Like splitline said, man up and tell her. That is if you do it. Whatever you decide to do with whatever comes your way, your wife should be your partner and you should be honest and up front with her.


----------



## neckmoe (Apr 7, 2009)

Splittine said:


> Why lie. Why not grow a set and man up and buy it and tell her?


How else you gonna have a great story about the raffle ticket rifle. Otherwise everytime you look at that rifle your gonna remember the ass chewing you took for buying it without her consent....then your gonna have to sell it to some guy off PFF for about third less than you payed for it and then she'll still get your cash stash.:thumbsup:


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

DTFuqua said:


> I may have sounded like I am in the "DON"T DO IT" but it's not that black and white about weather or not you buy the gun. The important part is to be honest with your wife. Don't lie or give her a half truth trying to make things sound like they are something different than they are. Like splitline said, man up and tell her. That is if you do it. Whatever you decide to do with whatever comes your way, your wife should be your partner and you should be honest and up front with her.


Exactly! Well said DT.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Maybe it's because I married the best woman on the face of the planet. But I never understand when guys tell me they have to hide things from their wife/girlfriend. If I buy something, she's usually there with me when I buy it. No matter what kind of toy it is.

But you have to reciprocate the action. Don't expect to buy something and not have any money left over for her to buy something. I never understand when married people still have "SPLIT" money etc... What's mine is hers and hers is mine. But I guess we are a little old fashioned.


----------



## Pigman (Jul 26, 2011)

*Brother is on account?*

Have your brother purchase the rifle instead of sending the check. Have the brother call your wife and tell her your mother wants to send "A" gift (if you say "a", there is no conotation to purpose of gift), have her pick it up from the FFL holder, so she can be IN on the gift giving (people are usually happy to be giving gifts)
No lies, a happy wife and a son who is out of the country.


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

Tell the truth

then get a lever action cowboy gun in 45-70 govt.....iron sights


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

Downtime2 said:


> Easier to ask forgiveness than permission.....


*Beat me to it.:thumbup: 99% of my weapons were devulgded after the purchase.lol. If not my wife would have a ton of new shoes or purses or whatever those silly kids are buying these days.*


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

I never lie to my wife, we are partners in life. I may not always tell her everything but in the case you have described it is not worth the lie. "Honey, Mom is sending me some $$ I found a gun I want and am going to buy it, the change from the gun will buy us a nice dinner..."

She may not know what I pay for things but I don't hide my purchases from her, we do discuss major purchases like a car or house before hand. That is not "not being a Man" that is being respectful, if you don't feel that way you should not be married.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

FrankwT said:


> That is not "not being a Man" that is being respectful, if you don't feel that way you should not be married.


 Thats the best way I've seen it put!!!!!!:thumbup:
Actually, having to lie or trick someone that you share your life with is "not manning up"


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

Outside9 said:


> You guys are killing me! I was looking for some support,
> 
> However, not like the killing I will get if I get caught....



Ok just buy the gun and don't tell anyone. :thumbup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

I guess I am just of a different mindset. Of course my wife is privy to major purchases, and she is included in the decision making process, ... but for a small purchase such as a gun, bow, or any of my toys,.... not a chance. This works both ways as I don't want to be consulted before she purchases something for herself. I'm not hiding anything from her....


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Gump said:


> I guess I am just of a different mindset. Of course my wife is privy to major purchases, and she is included in the decision making process, ... but for a small purchase such as a gun, bow, or any of my toys,.... not a chance. This works both ways as I don't want to be consulted before she purchases something for herself. I'm not hiding anything from her....


Exactly




neckmoe said:


> How else you gonna have a great story about the raffle ticket rifle. Otherwise everytime you look at that rifle your gonna remember the ass chewing you took for buying it without her consent....then your gonna have to sell it to some guy off PFF for about third less than you payed for it and then she'll still get your cash stash.:thumbsup:


No offense but im glad my wife doesn't act that way when I buy a gun or bow or like. If you have to tip toe every time you want to buy something you might want to look at your own situation. I have never been late or missed a payment for anything, there is food on the table, and my boys are not deprived of anything they need so if I have extra cash and I want a new gun I'll buy it. If she wants something she doesn't call me up and ask for permission cause she doesn't have to.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Welllllllllllll, my wife does not mind when a buy "one or two" guns here and there. However, in the last 12 months I have bought a Savage 308, Ruger 10/22, then traded for an AR and also two Mossins. Oh yea, alse bought a 500.00 plus $$ cross bow, not to mention all my other hunting related items.

She knew about them and did not have a problem.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> Welllllllllllll, my wife does not mind when a buy "one or two" guns here and there. However, in the last 12 months I have bought a Savage 308, Ruger 10/22, then traded for an AR and also two Mossins. Oh yea, alse bought a 500.00 plus $$ cross bow, not to mention all my other hunting related items.
> 
> She knew about them and did not have a problem.


Then tell her. I sat down a couple months ago and counted how many guns I bought last year (was that a job) and I didn't have to ask my wife for permission for any nor did she say anything when I came home. I have slacked off this year a bit, I've only bought and sold maybe a quarter of last year.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I think you'll get all kinds of answers on a question like that. Everyones situation is a little different. The way I would answer that is, if you have to question yourself about it, you already know the answer, you just don't like it.


----------



## hubbyandwife (Jan 2, 2011)

lastcast said:


> I think you'll get all kinds of answers on a question like that. Everyones situation is a little different. The way I would answer that is, if you have to question yourself about it, you already know the answer, you just don't like it.




Ditto


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



Gump said:


> Are you guys serious?! Here is a novel idea,...... get your nuts out of your wife's purse and go buy it. Jeez


I'm with you Jeff!
this is a man's world, and she's just living in it! Buy the rifle!


----------



## jsh1904 (Mar 20, 2012)

Mine knows that I am a grown ass man that will buy whatever I want with my hard earned money. A few weeks ago she asked me to go buy a new vacuum cleaner and I came home two hours later with a new pistol. She sent me to walmart one time for milk and I came home with a 10/22. She gets her fair share too, I send her and her girlfriends to the beach, give her spending money for a week in New York, etc. If it isn't going to hurt your family and you spend responsibly then buy the damn rifle. Last month I walked in the door with a tricked out M&P 15 and put it on the counter. She asked me what I needed an assault rifle for and my response was "They are eating people's m**********g faces off in Florida. You never can be too prepared". It takes too much effort to lie over something that stupid.


On a side note: I want the R-25 next


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Tell her you are getting the money. Tell her you are buying a new rifle. Show her new rifle.
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
Keep receipt


----------



## VA Boy (Feb 19, 2012)

jsh1904, I nearly fell out of my chair laughing with your story.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

My wife is none the wiser... I slip at least one in by her every other week here lately. She never says a word...:yes:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> My wife is none the wiser... I slip at least one in by her every other week here lately. She never says a word...:yes:


Jeremy.....had to look at your post a few times........I left out "by":whistling::whistling::whistling:


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Wow, this post got some reaction........


----------

